# Kelly Ripa



## spazbaby (Nov 27, 2006)

I think her skin looks prematurely aged from tanning.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

honestly i never really paid that much attention to her


----------



## ivette (Nov 27, 2006)

:dito: han


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 27, 2006)

a friend of mine worked with her on her set of hope and faith and she said up close, she looks sooo plastic (but the sweetest person you'll ever meet). i don't care, though, because i love her. have you seen her mom?! i saw her on true hollywood story and she couldn't even blink and her face was frozen LOL


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm confused... if her face looks so plastic, then you probably don't want her skin care regimen.

Tritto, Han.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL. That's what i was thinking. Her face looks fine, IMO. She's a gorgeous girl and she appears to have decent, if not good skin.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL nowi have to watch that. I know she wears layers of makeup. Once she was in this car they were showing on the show and since there was no lighting you can see the layers of concealer under her eyes.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 27, 2006)

she just really really annoys me. i try to avoid her as much as i can on tv.

but she does look a lot older than she really is.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

Here's Star Magazine's article on "Why Makeup Matters". It's in their Nov. 21, 2006 issue:

*News &amp; Gossip*








WHY MAKEUP MATTERS

(see her before and after pics here) 

Who knew *Kelly Ripa* could go from ordinary to knockout with a little makeup!

Ever wonder why celebs look better than us ordinary girls all the time? The answer: They get their makeup done by pros. And it's surprising how even minimal cosmetic intervention can transform a face. So here, we get pro tips and tell you how to go from pillow face to practically perfect in no time!

*From Uneven To Full-Glow Skin*

No matter how late you're running, take two minutes to even out your skin tone with foundation. Added bonus: Using one with light-reflective pigments camouflages fine lines!

*From No Eyes To Mighty Eyes*

Line lashes with a black liquid liner and pop â€” your whole look comes alive. Why liquid? It's effortless and precise. Use a pencil and you run the risk of smoky smudges.

*Pick up this week's issue of Star for more cosmetics tips and to see what a difference makeup makes on Katie Couric, Eva Longoria and more celebs! *

November 21, 2006


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 27, 2006)

When ever she wears a low cut blouse...her chest looks awful. All boney and aged looking


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 27, 2006)

She never tans though. My mom watches her show, and she's always showing the lines she has from self-tanner because she never does her feet or something.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 27, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## LVA (Nov 27, 2006)

I like Kelly (she has a great personality, imo) and I think she looks good.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2006)

She's a cutie IMHO either way LOL!


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

you know i never paid any attention to her untill this thread and i saw one of the mags this week i think it was star magazine they had celebs pic with out makeup then with it on and she didnt look plastic or bad with out the makeup so she might look plastic with to much on at times but who wouldnt


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## rachel 2011 (May 13, 2011)

do u know what shes use on her face she always looks so glowing


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

She shares some of her beauty secrets here.


----------

